# Specsavers



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Not a bad advert :?:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Love it ..................    

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So Specsavers can cure colour-blindness, can they?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> So Specsavers can cure colour-blindness, can they?


Ah :!: But if you can't see............. :roll:


----------

